# Zeuven



## Lopes

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik ben op dit moment bezig met mijn scriptie, en daarvoor ben ik nieuwsgierig naar wat jullie associeren met de uitspraak _zeuven_ van het getal _zeven. _Ikzelf zou het niet direct associeren met een "platte" of volkse uitspraak, maar eerder met een wat bekaktere. Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie daar over denken, vooral de Vlaamsche forummers. 

Bedankt!


----------



## HKK

Mijn associatie is eenvoudig: Nederland.

Misschien zijn er ook veel Nederlanders gewoon 'zeven' zeggen, maar dat valt mij in ieder geval niet op. Er zijn daarentegen geen Vlamingen die 'zeuven' zeggen, volgens mij is het een puur Noordelijk spraakgebrek fenomeen


----------



## Peterdg

HKK said:


> Mijn associatie is eenvoudig: Nederland.
> 
> Misschien zijn er ook veel Nederlanders gewoon 'zeven' zeggen, maar dat valt mij in ieder geval niet op. Er zijn daarentegen geen Vlamingen die 'zeuven' zeggen, volgens mij is het een puur Noordelijk spraakgebrek fenomeen


Inderdaad


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> Mijn associatie is eenvoudig: Nederland.
> 
> Misschien zijn er ook veel Nederlanders gewoon 'zeven' zeggen, maar dat valt mij in ieder geval niet op. Er zijn daarentegen geen Vlamingen die 'zeuven' zeggen, volgens mij is het een puur Noordelijk spraakgebrek fenomeen



Je bent ervan op de hoogte dat niet iedereen in Nederland op dezelfde manier praat?


----------



## iRoy

Mijn Nederlands leraar had me ooit gezegd dat mensen 'zeuven' zeggen, om verwarring met 'negen' te voorkomen. In Engels is ook zoiets met negen, geloof ik...maar dat zal wel niet kloppen dan.

Ik hoor het hier in Zuid-Limburg echt zelden, en mij lijkt het trouwens ook een wat 'bekaktere' manier.


----------



## Joannes

Voor mij is het in de eerste plaats Noord-Nederlands. In Vlaanderen zegt niemand *zeuven*. Ik weet dat ookn in Nederland niet iedereen *zeuven* zegt, maar eerlijk gezegd ken ik de verspreiding ook niet. Dus geef die vooral mee.  Of is het niets geografisch maar enkel een verschil: +bekakt / -bekakt ?


----------



## HKK

Lopes said:


> Je bent ervan op de hoogte dat niet iedereen in Nederland op dezelfde manier praat?


 Niet nodig om op je tenen getrapt te zijn, ik antwoord gewoon naar beste vermogen op je vraag.


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> Niet nodig om op je tenen getrapt te zijn, ik antwoord gewoon naar beste vermogen op je vraag.



Sorry, daar miste misschien een smiley. Maar het gaat me inderdaad alleen om de sociale connotatie, niet de geografische, om het zo te zeggen.


----------



## HKK

Ok, je vraag was eigenlijk wel terecht. Ik ben mij ervan bewust dat niet alle Nederlanders hetzelfde praten, maar ik kan geen sociaal of geografisch label plakken op specifieke eigenschappen (zoals de uitspraak van de R, "hun"/"hullie" in plaats van "zij", zeuven...). Ik wil niet voor alle Vlaemsche forummers spreken, maar ik denk toch dat je daarvoor beter je landgenoten kunt consulteren.


----------



## Joannes

iRoy said:


> Mijn Nederlands leraar had me ooit gezegd dat mensen 'zeuven' zeggen, om verwarring met 'negen' te voorkomen.


Hm, zijn er ook mensen die *neugen* zeggen om verwarring met *zeven* te vermijden? 

Ik ben met HKK: ik ken geen sociale connotatie toe aan de uitspraak van 7 als *zeuven*. Voor mij is het iets uit Nederland dat ik zelfs niet specifieker kan situeren dan dat.


----------



## iRoy

Joannes said:


> Hm, zijn er ook mensen die *neugen* zeggen om verwarring met *zeven* te vermijden?



Voor zover ik weet doen mensen dat niet, nee, xD.

Zal wel inderdaad iets Noord-Nederlands zijn dan...


----------



## uchiha master

Ik kom uit het noorden en betrap mezelf er vaak op 'zeuven' te zeggen. Ik hoor het ook veel om mij heen, dus het zal wel iets met het noorden te maken hebben, zoals het hier al word gezegd. Maar af en toe zeg ik 'zeven'.

Ik zou het echter allesbehalve bekakt noemen. Zelfs het meest asociale volk zegt hier 'zeuven'. Heeft gewoon met de regio te maken, denk ik.


----------



## Lopes

Ah kijk, dat had ik niet verwacht. Wat bedoel je overigens precies met het Noorden?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi

Ook in Rotterdam eo is _zeuven_ niet noodzakelijkerwijs bekakt en gangbaar, evenals _zeven_.

Brown


----------



## uchiha master

Lopes said:


> Ah kijk, dat had ik niet verwacht. Wat bedoel je overigens precies met het Noorden?



Drenthe, Groningen eigenlijk. Ikzelf kom uit Drenthe.


----------



## Grytolle

Joannes said:


> Hm, zijn er ook mensen die *neugen* zeggen om verwarring met *zeven* te vermijden?


Neu, daar zijn er niet zo heul veul van


----------



## sanne78

In het Gronings wordt inderdaad "zeuven" gezegd:

*7 *_*zeuvm*_

*70 *_*seuvmteg*_

http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/regio/gronings


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

In mijn Noordoostnoordbrabantse omgeving zegt men ook zeuven, zeven wordt daar als "stads" of bekakt gezien. Ik gebruik zelf meer zeuven dan zeven, maar het is afhankelijk van met wie ik praat en wat ik zeg. In een opsomming van nummers (telefoonnummers en zo) en voor tijdsaanduidingen zeg ik zeuven, om verwarring met negen te voorkomen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Joannes said:


> Voor mij is het in de eerste plaats Noord-Nederlands. In Vlaanderen zegt niemand *zeuven*. Ik weet dat ookn in Nederland niet iedereen *zeuven* zegt, maar eerlijk gezegd ken ik de verspreiding ook niet. Dus geef die vooral mee.  Of is het niets geografisch maar enkel een verschil: +bekakt / -bekakt ?


 
"In Vlaanderen zegt niemand *zeuven".*

Dit is niet helemaal juist. In Noord Limburg (Belgisch) is het gebruik van zeuven een heel courant verschijnsel. Wel uitsluitend als streektaal.

Groeten Herman


----------



## NewtonCircus

Misschien kan dit een beetje helpen bij je werk. 

http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/regio/Neerpelts
http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/regio/Overpelts

Groeten Herman


----------



## _Lotte

Ook in (het oosten van) Overijssel wordt vaak zeuven in plaats van zeven gezegd.


----------



## MaxJ

In Apeldoorn en de rest van de Veluwe is zeuven ook heel gewoon al neigt de jongere generatie ernaar om meer zeven te zeggen.


----------

